# B-1 tips F-16 over



## v2 (Jun 25, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fWoqa5nGmk_


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like the camera man didn't even notice it. He just kept panning on the B-1 taking off.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2007)

Whoops!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2007)

That was great, good post...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Theres a controller who is wearing it


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2007)

Oops, someone made a mistake there


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 25, 2007)

Hope the -16 driver had comprehensive!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 25, 2007)

Was it the blast from the B1's engines that did that?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 25, 2007)

yikes


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2007)

Pretty Wild!

I heard that a B-1 also FOD'ed 5 F-16s, I think it happened at Nellis. They were calling the B-1 driver "the first F-16 ace." I'll try to find the article.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 25, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Was it the blast from the B1's engines that did that?



Yes, that was the back-blast from four GE F-101-GE-102 low bypass ratio turbofans . . . . imagine if the B-1 had been taking off in full 'burner instead of just taxiing on the runway! I don't think that National Guardsman will taxi behind a B-1 again!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 27, 2007)

woah 

looked like a model plane being moved around like that


----------



## Maestro (Jun 27, 2007)

I wish we could hear the communications...

[Control Tower] Alpha wing, you're cleared for take off.

[Control Tower] Bravo wing, you're cleared for take off.

[F-16] Copy that.

[B-1] Copy, hitting the juice.

[F-16] Mayday ! Mayday !

*Crack*

[F-16] WTF ? Who's the SOAB who ordered them to...


----------

